
Stress Mess: 3 in 5 Millennials Say Life More Stressful Now Than Ever Before - onetimemanytime
https://www.studyfinds.org/survey-millennials-life-more-stressful-than-ever-before/
======
ThePadawan
> From slow WiFi to broken phone screens to zero “likes” on social media,
> everyday stressors are causing young adults to have struggles falling asleep
> 138 nights each year, researchers say.

I'm sorry, but I'm not reading past that lead. Even if the main story text
goes past that, this attitude of belittlement shows how little respect the
author shows towards me, the 1% percent of people that click past the
headline.

Not global warming? Not the "bullshit jobs" crisis? Not the academic crisis of
worthless degrees?

No, it must be the fact that my Instagram posts only get 13 likes.

Thanks, but no thanks.

~~~
syntaxing
And not the fact getting really sick can bankrupt me or the fact I want to buy
a house before I'm 35 but seems impossible in the circle of debt that we get
before we're even 21?!

Most Millennials are almost 30...slow WiFi or social media is the least of our
worries.

~~~
ThePadawan
I have to admit that living in Europe, the only worry I share with you is the
real estate prices.

I recently tried to read a book about depression in Millennials and common
treatment options, but had to put it down when it became apparent that I
shared none of the very basic fears.

I am much more impacted by the (in my mind) really strong lack of drive to
achieve anything my generation is experiencing. Amongst my age group, I know
basically two groups - those that have their 2 kids, dog and mortgage to pay
off forever, or those actually trying to find some purpose in their work.

IMO, there is a real lack of a healthy middle ground.

~~~
onlydeadheroes
"purpose in their work" is something HR tells you to pay you less. You were
not supposed to take it as a goal.

~~~
ThePadawan
So all doctors, nurses, therapists, councilors, teachers, etc. just missed the
bus on becoming accountants?

They could earn a lot more that way, you're right.

/s.

~~~
onlydeadheroes
Good examples as several of those (nurses, teachers) are quite underpaid in
many countries.

Seems to me quite a bit reductive that your purpose can even be described by a
profession, let alone embracing that description.

------
alexandercrohde
I DO believe millenials are incredibly stressed. I don't believe it has
anything to do with "washing dishes," (remember millenials are about 30 years
old).

What I do see them stressed about:

1\. >$100K college+car loan and no retirement at age 30

2\. Getting so emotional about politics they can't let go

3\. Having a hard time making friends

4\. Feeling like their family is cold/uncompromising

5\. Having little sense of meaning, little to believe in

------
marsrover
A broken screen more stressful than losing a wallet? I’m pretty sure that has
to do with 1/5 millennials being broke and having nothing of value in that
wallet.

Maybe they just think these things are the stressors.

~~~
wodenokoto
I have some cards in my wallet that can be blocked, a few of them might costs
$5 to replace. A screen repair would cost almost $300

Every time I take out my phone, there is a little voice reminding me not to
drop my phone. I never really thought about it, but I can see how that can be
a "death by a thousand needles" thing in terms of stress.

~~~
wink
I guess the study is US-centric, but most Germans I know carry id and driver's
license, so that's 100 EUR to replace already, plus getting appointments for
reissue and waiting. That can be a lot worse than the phone, because that's in
addition to your cash (10-100 EUR on average I'd say) and the fees for bank
and credit cards.

But yeah, if I only had to call a number and get one credit card reissued I
wouldn't care either :P

------
ekovarski
I was gonna stress over my wifi Until I got high I was gonna get up and get
some more likes But then I got high My phone screen is still cracked and I
know why (why man?) 'Cause I got high Because I got high Because I got high

Funny to see how the canabis companies are emulating the big pharma and
creating issues that can be naturally be addressed by using their product...
restless leg syndrome anyone

------
social_quotient
Would love to see that top 20 list of past generations as well.

~~~
thinkingemote
Everyone thinks that the time they are living in is the most important,
stressful, crucial ever. At least those who haven't gone through a war or
disaster thinks this way.

~~~
onetimemanytime
My view too, everyone whines about the "new generation." While it's true that
living standards have increased (along with the stresses to keep it,) old
people are having it much better too compared to their parents.

------
neilalexander
> Here are the top 20 stressful scenarios reported by millennials: ... Washing
> dishes

... oh no.

------
sct202
Seems like a little bit much. I mean we have it rough, but it's not like we
have to worry about famine or total war.

~~~
alexandercrohde
I think this is a fallacy though. I don't think stress (or emotions in
general) are "rational."

It doesn't matter if your life is easy by standard X or Y, that doesn't mean
you don't feel really strong negative feelings about it.

Also, vice-versa. Some of the most fulfilling parts of my life were when it
was in total chaos, I had no savings, I had no plan.

------
RGamma
Well, that site goes on my blacklist...

------
everdrive
Stop using the internet and read some books. Move out of the city, and live
somewhere quiet where life is slower. Don't waste your money on a smartphone.

------
mcv
_" In fact, the survey of 2,000 American millennials, commissioned by CBD oil
company Endoca, reveals that one-third of millennials believe their lives are
more stressful than the average person’s life."_

A third of respondents felt their life is more stressful than average? That's
almost an unreasonably reasonable result from a survey like that. Didn't 80%
of car drivers believe themselves to be above average drivers?

